# Cold day ! but productive



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Here again !!!

Today I was in practice, the day was cold, but you know, beating addiction is terrible !!

In the 1st video, I'm with the prototio lane, that I decided to not finish, 10 m. canica away and 12 mm. and tube 18/42.

Support for cans (6.5 cm.), Is a magnet of a speaker 

2nd, I'm with a solid TTF, which gave me my colleague Frailuco, 12 m. (Crouch), marble and latex 1/2. "

I hope it's your friends like.











Cheers ......... Alf


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

a Magnet of a speaker! hahaha :rofl: un maestro!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Volp said:


> a Magnet of a speaker! hahaha :rofl: un maestro!!


I'm going to patent !!! hahahaha :cookie:


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

I really like The Look of Your Slingshot. that Tournament spanish style just looks super accurate


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SlingshotBill said:


> I really like The Look of Your Slingshot. that Tournament spanish style just looks super accurate


 :yeahthat:

it's nice to see green grass in your video, at this moment in Finland it rains snow again issedoff: issedoff: issedoff:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Interesting slingshot...great idea with the magnets/cans target ( I am going to try that) . Thanks for sharing .

GP


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Speaker is the way!!!! Good shoot!!!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Oiga, me gusta el deseno del mango en el video primero... muy ergo. Buenas desparas tambien! Gracias.

Hey, I like the design of the handle in the first video, very ergo. Good shots also! Thanks (for posting).

Chuck


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

SlingshotBill said:


> I really like The Look of Your Slingshot. that Tournament spanish style just looks super accurate





Kalevala said:


> SlingshotBill said:
> 
> 
> > I really like The Look of Your Slingshot. that Tournament spanish style just looks super accurate
> ...





Tag said:


> Great video!!!!! Thank you for sharing





Grandpa Pete said:


> Interesting slingshot...great idea with the magnets/cans target ( I am going to try that) . Thanks for sharing .
> 
> GP





grappo73 said:


> Speaker is the way!!!! Good shoot!!!





Chuck Daehler said:


> Oiga, me gusta el deseno del mango en el video primero... muy ergo. Buenas desparas tambien! Gracias.
> 
> Hey, I like the design of the handle in the first video, very ergo. Good shots also! Thanks (for posting).
> 
> Chuck


Thank you very much for your time friends, that we do is fun !!! :king:

ALf :wave:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alf, that was very fine shooting, my friend. But you have shattered one of my illusions ... I thought it was always warm and sunny in Spain! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Alf, that was very fine shooting, my friend. But you have shattered one of my illusions ... I thought it was always warm and sunny in Spain! :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


We have an excellent time !!! almost always, I live 1.ooo meters altitude, the winters here are short but very cold. 

Thank you very much for your time Lord Charles :wave:


----------

